# 10 yr old having accidents in the night



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Full veternarian exam would be the first thing "I" would do......

Could he be whining to go out and you don't hear him; so now its become a habit? 

I hope you find answers soon, I have a 10 year old too who would be devastated if she went inside the house and I too would be very concerned if her behavior changed. I look forward to more knowledgeable folks offering their suggestions too.

Do you have a picture of him?


----------



## friedbluebanana (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is the culprit! I suppose he could be whining - but usually he would come into my room and stick his nose in my face...and THEN whine. haha. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Now I see where you get your name from! Has he had a check up lately? That is again where I would start.

Also maybe get up in the middle of the night and take him out although I know it is cold! My dogs get so tired from play that in the evening they are zonked out, then wake me at 2 a.m. to go out! I finally had to put a leash on Nellie and take her out before bed (man, if looks could kill) but that cured it! They get so habituated...

But seriously; he may have an infection or something easily cured especially if this is new behavior for him. Please let us know. And thanks for the picture~!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree, a vet visit should be your very first stop to rule out any sort of UTI or thyroid issue. I mention thyroid because your description sounds like he's had a major behavioral/attitude change and this is a symptom of hypothyroidism.


----------

